# paper mache corpse



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't know about a formal instruction per se, but maybe this will help. Use a 12" X 12" piece of plywood or fiberboard for the base. For the spine, I nail a length of 1" X 2" furring strip (wood) to the center of one edge so it sticks straight up. Tightly roll/twist some newspaper, using shipping tape to keep it twisted. These will be the ribs. I used a staple gun to attach them to the furring strip. Bend them into a rib cage shape and tape them together at the sternum. I used a thicker paper roll for the shoulders. Here's a pic to show you what I mean.

HalloweenGallery.com - Halloween 2007/DSC03563ss

After that, start applying the mache. I start with paper towel strips dipped in a 50/50 water and white glue mix. I usually use thick napkins to finish the "skin" - you can make lots of interesting wrinkles with that stuff, and it dries hard and rigid. 
I used a plastic skull model for the head. Wrap the skull in foil then apply a few layers of paper towels/glue mix. When dry, cut it up the back to remove it from the model. Close the slit with tape and more mache. Attach the skull in the appropriate place and apply mache as you see fit.
On the groundbreaker in the pic, I used a gel wood stain as the base coat and dripped diluted black acrylic paint into the creases in the skin to give more definition. Have fun!


----------



## lonerogue2 (Sep 30, 2008)

this may help you out at least visually... im a very visual learner, so: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/76101-ok-my-first-ground-breaker-beginnings.html

I based this design off another former members design... im still working on this guy.. he has come a long way. I am waiting on some latex to give him some skin.. and to work on his head... but maybe the pics will help. Ill post some new pics of what i have some time soon.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

You might want to check this link out:
Spooky Blue - Halloween Projects - Ground breaker corpses
Spooky is one of the best when it comes to directions for projects like this.
Good luck, I actually used these instructions to make one of my props last year, and had great luck check it out here:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/69525-vince-vandal.html


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

True, Spookyblue knows his stuff about groundbreakers.


----------



## Slightly Twisted (Nov 3, 2008)

check out STOLLOWEEN . I'm pretty sure thats what your looking for.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

wow! The stolloween site is fantastic. I definitely want to try some of the paper mache skull techniques. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Not-so-sunny-lane (Jan 31, 2009)

Spooky Blue is one of my favorite resources. Thanks for all the input. Hopefully in a few weeks I'll have some pictures of my attempt to show everyone.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I just can't wait to start some of these projects! I've got two weeks of "house stuff" I need to get through before the wife will release me from the Honey Do list. Then it's prop buildin' time!


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

I love both Spooky Blue and Stolloween. I did a few of Blue's last year and I've got a whole bunch of Stolloween's projects to start on as soon as I finish the quilt I'm making.


----------



## Not-so-sunny-lane (Jan 31, 2009)

QUILTS! I didn't think my monsters would get cold. Maybe I should start one.


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Not-so-sunny-lane said:


> QUILTS! I didn't think my monsters would get cold. Maybe I should start one.


Haahaaaa! I'm very handy with needle and thread too! Actually, this is a double wedding ring quilt as a wedding gift for my brother in law. He's pretty well off and can buy whatever he needs so I figured a hand made quilt would be treasured more.

I make Halloween and Reniassance costumes too! Comes in handy.


----------



## jeffiner (Sep 4, 2008)

*Newspaper corpse*

This is not the best tutorial but it is close. 

http://joomla.asmarteru.biz/horton/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15&Itemid=2


----------

